# cheapest ipod nano - cork city?



## shootingstar (25 Oct 2006)

Hi All
looking to buy and ipod nano either 1gig or 2gig for my 14 yr old for xmas.. Any ideas where is the cheapest place in cork city to purchase one??


----------



## A_b (25 Oct 2006)

everywhere is the same price. You could order direct from Apple website and get free engraving.


----------



## addob (26 Oct 2006)

I have found Apple to offer the best price as well!


----------



## TarfHead (26 Oct 2006)

Apple set the price for dealers - they can't sell below that so you shouldn't waste time shopping around.


----------



## paddyc (26 Oct 2006)

You could try 


They have 2 Neon mp3's player with FM radios (A 1gig and a 2gig) which look like an ipod nano, even has the wheel - the 2 gig is round €75.

Dunno if the mp3 players are any good, but I got a 2 gig mem stick off them last week and had it in a couple of days of being shipped, they are based in Celbridge


----------



## shootingstar (26 Oct 2006)

A_b said:


> everywhere is the same price. You could order direct from Apple website and get free engraving.


 
thanks a mill
i assume the site is www.apple.com...????? or am i being a blonde?


----------



## tt225 (27 Oct 2006)

It's apple.com, plus a few clicks to get to the store, and then to the Irish store, and finally (drumroll) to [broken link removed]


----------



## shootingstar (27 Oct 2006)

tt225 said:


> It's apple.com, plus a few clicks to get to the store, and then to the Irish store, and finally (drumroll) to [broken link removed]


 

take a bow tt225... take a bow my man


----------



## lisam (31 Oct 2006)

do you know anyone working for Apple, they can get them cheaper


----------



## marksa (31 Oct 2006)

is there a smyths toys in Cork? They are doing a special offer on nano e.g. 4gb at 208, which is the same as what I paid from www.ipodworld.co.uk a couple of months ago. Most Irish prices had ranged around 230-260 upwards.


----------



## ixtlan (2 Nov 2006)

TarfHead said:


> Apple set the price for dealers - they can't sell below that so you shouldn't waste time shopping around.



Would this not be illegal? Anti-competitive? Apple may set an RRP but to insist that no one breaches it would be questionable surely?


----------

